# Need help with Diagnosis for 93971



## Jax (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm having a hard time with CPT 93971 CRD US Vascular Lower Extremity Left.  782.3 Edema is not accepted at BCBS.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey,

Why don't you try for 729.5 or 729.81?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 14, 2010)

I am out of North Dakota and my LCD for BCBS shows that 782.3 is covered, you may want to re-check with them to be sure.  Also covered on my LCD is 729.81 and 729.5.


----------

